# .rnd im Root-Verzeichnis



## xcomse (13. Februar 2006)

Hiho zusammen,

ich habe mich seit langem mal wieder als root angemeldet. Dabei fiel mir eine Datei auf

/root/.rnd

mit der ich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen kann. Allerdings hat mir Tante Google irgendwas vom Tunneln erzaehlt.

Weiss jemand mehr, welche Bedeutung diese Datei hat?


Viele Gruesse
Andreas


----------



## imweasel (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

das einzigste was mir dazu einfällt ist folgender Link . Was ich in der openssl.cnf gefunden habe ist folgendes 
	
	
	



```
RANDFILE                = $ENV::HOME/.rnd
```
.

Ich denke also das es OK sein sollte.


----------

